# DHC Impressions and Reviews



## cifani090

Starting a thread discussing the various cable DHC has to offer. I recently got their new SE535 cable, and im a DHC fan forever. Please post any inpressions you have with any of their current offerings.


----------



## JSLAPPA

The neutral DHC OCC Copper Symbiote cables effectively provide an uncolored musical experience. You might say, John, how the hell can you emphatically say such a thing? Let me explain....

I didn't want these cables to sound good. Actually, I didn't want them to sound bad either. I was hoping they would sound exactly the same as my stock Westone ES5 cables. But I wanted to give it the 'Ol college try, and give them the listen they deserved. I've read all the threads regarding cables, power cables, etc. There is no science corroborating or refuting claims that this cable is better than that cable. So, the best thing I can do is follow the scientific method as closely as possible, to limit corrupt data input, and thus, corrupted output. So I start with the question: Do these cables sound different than other cables?

To test the first question, i use the same recordings, the same source gear, the same amps, etc. For this test, I used the iPhone 4 (airplane Mode)-->CLAS-->Pico Slim-->ES5's and 3 cables. Westone stock cables, silver stranded cables and Peter's DHC OCC Symbiote cables for JH/UE/Westone IEM's. 



Results? Easy, every time I went back to the DHC cables, the bass was deeper and tighter, transients quicker and highs crisper. No matter the listening lever, no matter the contending cable.....the results were always the same. DHC cables sounded closer to neutral (which is better to me). 

A little about the DHC cables, since this is a DHC thread. They are overmolded by the same company who overmolds JH cables. Look closely, they are the same. Peter has his own branded 1/8 connector, and it is solid and looks fantastic. Peter was quick to email me back and walk me through using a hairdryer to heat-form the wires to go around my ears so I wouldn't have to use memory wire. Every single inch of Peter's cables can be changed by the user. He can make them balanced, 3 or 4 pin XLR, whatever. All you have to do is ask, and it's done for you. There is even a limited edition black transparent sheathing that looks crazy. If you have smoke colored IEM's, do consider the black transparent! 

I won't bore all of you with the long, and just get to the short. I am a firm believer that Double Helix Cables has a winner with it's Symbiote cables. Instead if trying to rationalize how the DHC cables could increase the speed of the transients, deepen and tighten the bass as well as clarify the highs, I submit to you that the cables, themselves, are inherantly neutral. Rather, the other cables I have mask the crisp, hide the deeper and smooth the tighter. Peter is marketing these cables as Neutral, and I believe him. I love neutral, but not because I am bland. I have no problems EQing my music if I feel it's needed. But I don't want my amp, source, DAC or whatever to color the music. Let me make that decision on the fly. I think Peter's cables help me do just that, by simply getting out of the way of the music. 

If you are in the market for a new set of cables, and you want neutral cables that just get out of the way, these should get a serious look from you.


----------



## cifani090

Awesome review, i will post my review on the SE535 cable in the next few weeks vs the regular and the Cryo'd versions.


----------



## SPAMattacks

I have recently had the pleasure of dealing with Peter at Double Helix Cables....He built a set of cables for my Shure  SE535  IEMs.The moment I put these on for the first time I knew they were something special.Sound quality was vastly improved...highs are brilliant...lows wonderfull...mid range great.The improvement over the stock cables was night and day.I have had them for about a month now and the hilite of my day is getting off of work so i can  slap these on for the train ride home.Looking at the quality of construction ,I am amazed at the amount of thought that went into  these    wires  well built top to bottom..  got mine with the memory wire and felt it helps the placement in my ear .I had purchased aftermarket wires from Peter  for my Akg-q701 and the improvement in sound was amazing...Peter takes the time to deal with each customer on an individual bases and customer service is second to none. If I need wires(and I will)  double helix is the place.to go


----------



## dallan

I have a pair of the first full sized DHC SE Complement cable for the HD800s and though being a bit heavy, sound absolutely great.  I have tried to go back to the stock silver cable and those sound shrill and thin.  What a help to the HD800 sound these are.  Peter is great to work with too, a big plus to have him in our headphone community.


----------



## cifani090

Here are a few pictures of my recent DHC shopping spree
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I kinda splurged


----------



## eclipes

wow just the dhc symbiote iem cable for my Um3x, sounds exactly like what JSLAPPA says, very neutral and uncoloured. Exactly what I am looking for, a neutral, quality build cable.


----------



## scootermafia

Thanks guys!


----------



## cn11

Subscribed!


----------



## Tonyflo

Peter provides unbelievable service! A++++++ Can't wait to get mine and hear how they sound on the JH16 + CLAS rig ....


----------



## scootermafia

Thanks! I need to get me a CLAS, but I have so many toys and portable sources already...grr


----------



## Minh3184

Quote: 





tonyflo said:


> Peter provides unbelievable service! A++++++ Can't wait to get mine and hear how they sound on the JH16 + CLAS rig ....


 


  I concur! DHC's customer service is outstanding. I'm left with no doubt in my mind that Peter's cables he helped me choose are the best ones for my rig.


----------



## cifani090

***Update***

DHC Symbiote SE535 Cables

My DHC Symbiote SE535 cables has been amazing overall. I wanted to try all the possibilities for my SE535’s, so I got the Cryo version and the regular Copper braided version. I very much liked the brightness of the Cryo’d Symbiote with my warm SE535’s, since it reminded me of my Pioneer 1250 and JBL L100 speaker setup. For me, this was my ideal IEM setup, since it gave an extension to the highs, and brightened the mids as well as boosted the deepness of the bass. The Copper braided version of the Symbiote cable was very much for a good sounding cable for trumpets, saxophone, or similar. A great cable, that was very lush, and made everything sound like liquid gold. 

Single Strand Mini RCA 

As well as the Cryo’d Symbiote cable, the Single Strand mini RCA with the Valab carbon fiber RCA’s upgrade sounded phenomenal with my Pioneer 1250 and JBL L100 setup. Compared to my crappy RadioShack RCA cable, that was starting to crack at its seems, this RCA cable just blew it out of the water. With this setup, im not even sure I want to upgrade anymore!


----------



## Tonyflo

Okay, just received my OCC Nucleotide IEM cable and connectors from Peter (pictured below). Placed my order on a Wednesday, he made the cable on Thursday and shipped Friday morning - really impressed by that. It almost made me wonder if the product could match the level of service - my expectations were high ...
   
  So, I get the cable, and immediately do some back and forth testing between the stock and new cable. (I won't say A/B - not that scientific!) Anyway, it's impressive. I immediately felt "closer" to the music, like a veil had been lifted. And remember, this was with no burn in. 
   
  Next, I decided to burn it in at least 10 hours with pink noise. Surprisingly, that produced a dramatic difference ... and what's amazing is that 100 hours is supposed to be the sweet spot. (I'm super excited about that!)
   
  Anyway, my rig is probably fairly common here at Head-Fi:
   
  iPod Touch --> CLAS --> Rx/Mk2 --> OCC/Nuc IEM Cable --> JH16's (with OCC mini-to-mini and OCC USB-Dock, both from DHC) 
   
  Listened to the following songs through the FLAC player as comparison: 
   
_Dog Days Are Over _(Florence and the Machine) - Vocals sound unreal. Especially the highs. The whole song just seemed more lively. Wow!
_American Pie_ (Don Maclean) - The piano stood out especially to me here, never heard quite heard all the subtleties of it's sound. 
_A Love Supreme_ - Acknowledgment (John Coltrane) - The sax sounded smoother, almost liquid and so immersive. One of my favorites just got a lot better.
_Lovesong_ (The Cure) - What amazed me most was the instrument separation, I could hear each instrument soooooooooo perfectly, it was almost hypnotic. 
_The Man Who Sold the World _(David Bowie) - Really noticed how different his voice sounds, also could hear the guitar reverberate in ways that never heard before. Very cool sound. 
   
  Overall, I won't pretend to give in-depth analysis of the lows/mids/highs and use other audiophile jargon - I don't think I'm advanced enough for that yet! Lol. Though I'll concur with others that the cables don't seem to "color" the music in the slightest, just help bring it more to life ... if that makes sense.
   
  I guess another way to express that is that I've just never felt closer to the music, I had some extreme moments of just total immersion and bliss, where I got completely lost in all the nuances of the music. 
   
  Felt like I was "there" and so close to the artist and instruments, just surreal, and now helps me fully understand what the audiophile "quest" for better sound is all about. I'm sure this is just the beginning, very exciting  
   
  Now, in all fairness, I should note that this is not all due to Peter and DHC cables. I'm using very good recordings/hi-res files, CLAS, the ALO amp, JH16's -- all undeniably awesome gear. 
   
  Still, what I _will_ say is that despite all that, something still felt "missing" from the music ... which is exactly what caused me to pursue a better cable. 
  And now, after trying these cables with minimal burn-in, I feel pretty content that I found the missing link that -- at least with this particular rig -- helps maximize every last drop of sound quality out of it. 
   
  Though I'm sure much more awaits on my audiophile journey ..... will def be using DHC cables when I get finally some LCD-2's and maybe the JH-3A, if it's ever released. 
   
  Oh ... one more thing: The photos really don't do this cable justice at all -- it's absolutely gorgeous (almost dark gold in color) and the build quality feels excellent. They are a pleasure to look at, wear and handle. 
   
  Very, very big thanks to Cifani (the OP of this thread) for recommending Peter, it was a fantastic experience from beginning to end and can't wait until these cables have 100 hours on them


----------



## scootermafia

Thanks tonyflo!  That's quite a sick setup.


----------



## eclipes

okay the black version looks really sexy....


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> okay the black version looks really sexy....


 

 Its more golden/brown/black, which is very sexy if you ask me...


----------



## Minh3184

Nice write up Tonyflo! Enjoyed reading your impressions of Peter's cables.
   
  Recently replaced HD650 stock cable with Blue Dragon v3 and was amazed at the improvements it made.
  So my LCD2s will arrive later today, which gives me time to listen with the stock cable before my DHC cable comes. I'm sure to be amazed once more


----------



## Tonyflo

Thanks! Yes, I continue to be impressed. I've been burning in the cable each night while I sleep to try to accelerate the process, and I feel like it's working. Each day, the music seems to become a little crisper and more transparent. 
   
  Really happy with this purchase so far, and can't believe I endured the stock cable for 6 months. Never again!
   
  Look forward to your thoughts on how the LCD-2 sounds with the DHC cable ......
   
  Quote: 





minh3184 said:


> Nice write up Tonyflo! Enjoyed reading your impressions of Peter's cables.
> 
> Recently replaced HD650 stock cable with Blue Dragon v3 and was amazed at the improvements it made.
> So my LCD2s will arrive later today, which gives me time to listen with the stock cable before my DHC cable comes. I'm sure to be amazed once more


----------



## Tonyflo

P.S. - I would love to hear impressions of the Spore cable at some point. Seems outrageous, but also very intriguing. My dream would be to have that on a pair of LCD-2's


----------



## Minh3184

Quote: 





tonyflo said:


> P.S. - I would love to hear impressions of the Spore cable at some point. Seems outrageous, but also very intriguing. My dream would be to have that on a pair of LCD-2's


 

 X2. It's way beyond my reach LOL.


----------



## Minh3184

Quote: 





tonyflo said:


> Thanks! Yes, I continue to be impressed. I've been burning in the cable each night while I sleep to try to accelerate the process, and I feel like it's working. Each day, the music seems to become a little crisper and more transparent.
> 
> Really happy with this purchase so far, and can't believe I endured the stock cable for 6 months. Never again!
> 
> Look forward to your thoughts on how the LCD-2 sounds with the DHC cable ......


 

 I listened to the LCD-2s with the stock cable and can't say I was that impressed. My hopes are riding on Peter's cable!!


----------



## scootermafia

Some loot's headed your way Minh!


----------



## Minh3184

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Some loot's headed your way Minh!


 


  Cheers Peter!! =p


----------



## evolutionx

Just got the DHC cable terminated for my SR-71B for my JH16pro from Peter.   Really turn the JH16pro into something else.   Very happy with the sound.   Build quality is top notch.


----------



## cn11

How did it affect the sound of the JH16's? Congrats on the cable.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> How did it affect the sound of the JH16's? Congrats on the cable.


 

 The sound is more transparent, and you can hear better separation of the instruments, cymbals now are more audible.  the stock cable i always find the sound is a bit too bright for my liking, and now the sound is much more "warm" and "musical", and also less fatigue for longer listening session.   I use to switch to my EX1000 for a bit more laid-back listening, and now i guess i can sell my EX1000 already.     My cable is only burn-in more 8 hrs and so I hope it will get better.     Only downside is probably the cable is thicker now and not as "portable" as before, but for the better sound i don't mind.


----------



## Minh3184

What's the average burn-in time for DHC OCC cables?


----------



## scootermafia

I like to think of it as people's own ears burning in as they get used to the sound.  That being said, some say 100-300 hours.


----------



## Tonyflo

I noticed a significant difference after about 50 hours. I think I'm at 80+ hours right now, so I'm sure getting over 100-200 will keep seeing improvements. 
   
  In terms of what I noticed, it just seemed smoother, more detail and clarity, less "veiled" sound ... also what I'll say is that this cable is strange because it's brings out a lot more subtle detail, yet also seems more forgiving in a sense. Not that it would hide "artifacts" or whatever, no, you will still hear those .... however, it seems to accentuate the positive enough to where you sometimes notice negatives less.
   
  For instance, I wanted to listen to a song that I didn't have on my rig (Pumped Up Kicks/Foster the People), and so I just listened to it on Youtube .... it sounded great! Obviously, compressed and far from perfect - but there's a musicality to the cables that can even make average files/recordings at least fun to listen to. 
   
  One question for Peter though ...  you think you'll offer a pre-burned option at some point in the future? 
   
  I ask because let's say I get the Compliment for the LCD-3 in single-ended, balanced mode .... well, I might not be able to leave the player running for days at a time, or each night -- so if there was a pre-burned option with at least 50-100 hours, that would be awesome. 
  
  Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> I like to think of it as people's own ears burning in as they get used to the sound.  That being said, some say 100-300 hours.


----------



## scootermafia

People that are real burn-in fanatics should consider the Audiodharma Cable Cooker.  For about $800 you can get this box that will burn in your cables for you in about 2 days.  You do need custom adapters to burn in headphone cables.  I may buy one this year...


----------



## dallan

I agree, ears and head with wire.  The only thing that i have ever noticed any significant burn in on was my Zana Deux tube amp.  It sounded harsh and to intense for the first 200 hours and then totally smoothed out.


----------



## scootermafia

Right, I do think that it is more likely for capacitors to physically change than wire.  But as our colleague Steve Eddy always says, cables are basically whatever they mean to you and whatever pleasure you choose to get out of them.  If listening to them over time and appreciating them in different ways as time progresses makes you happy, then enjoy whatever changes you feel are taking place with the cable or system.


----------



## dallan

Agreed, burn in is burn in be it physical or mental.


----------



## Dennis

Just got it today~     Testing it with my ALO OCC and Whiplash TWag2 cable


----------



## JSLAPPA

I've had my DHC cables attached to my Westone ES5's for about 16 weeks now. I've probably burned 20 hours a week through them, or about 320 hours in total. I've had such a blast going through my music and hearing things I've never heard before. On a bad note,  I've come to the realization that most of my music has been horribly mastered. I hear doors shutting, voices in the background and even dials and switches being manipulated. 
   
  For me, at least at this juncture, I can't definitively say whether I feel burn-in is real. I have listened to so many sources that it's just too difficult to say one way or the other. But what's absolutely clear to me is that my DHC cables help me to hear every note, artist nuance and unfortunately, every freaking artifact. Even still, I wouldn't trade any of it for my previous state of ignorant bliss. Tonight I sampled all my cables including stock, single-strand silver and TWAG V2's. I've packed them all away and my DHCs are back in the game. 
   
  Those smoke sleeves look amazing and my desire to have a 60" cable may force me to upgrade. Great pics guys!


----------



## Dennis

Just now, I did an A/B test between TWag2, DHC OCC, ALO OCC and UE18 cable.
  Result:   (base on my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  Bass speed: Twag2 > UE18 > DHC OCC > ALO OCC
  Bass impact: ALO OCC > DHC OCC > TWag2 = UE18
  Treble extention: TWag2 > DHC OCC = ALO OCC > UE18
  Treble focus: DHC OCC > TWag2 > ALO OCC > ...... > UE18
  Mid smoothness: DHC OCC > ALO OCC > .. > TWag2 > ........... > UE18
  Soundstage: TWag2 > DHC OCC > .. > ALO OCC > ..... > UE18
  Musical: DHC OCC > ALO OCC = Whiplash TWag2 > ..... > UE18
  Flexibility: UE18 > DHC OCC = TWag2 > ALO OCC
  Build quality: ALO OCC > DHC OCC > Twag2    (UE18 is out of the league coz it's built by machine)
  Price: (most $) ALO > DHC > Whiplash (Silver) > UE18
  Service (IMO): DHC = Whiplash >(slightly) ALO


----------



## eclipes

I do have to agree that the DHC cable is pretty musical, all my songs sound extremely good even the poorly recorded ones. The first few things i've noticed was the bass impact and treble focus, extremely accurate.. if there was a tiny bit more soundstage, I would definitely keep it as my number 1 iem cable. I prefer something with a more spacious presentation.

  
  Quote: 





dennis said:


> Just now, I did an A/B test between TWag2, DHC OCC, ALO OCC and UE18 cable.
> Result:   (base on my ears
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis

eclipes said:


> I do have to agree that the DHC cable is pretty musical, all my songs sound extremely good even the poorly recorded ones. The first few things i've noticed was the bass impact and treble focus, extremely accurate.. if there was a tiny bit more soundstage, I would definitely keep it as my number 1 iem cable. I prefer something with a more spacious presentation.


 

  
  Do u hv any photos of ur setup?


----------



## krod3003

subscribed


----------



## brink

Ditto


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> People that are real burn-in fanatics should consider the Audiodharma Cable Cooker.  For about $800 you can get this box that will burn in your cables for you in about 2 days.  You do need custom adapters to burn in headphone cables.  I may buy one this year...


 
   
  Peter, it is a real service to your customers if you can burn in the cable before shipping out it will save a lot of headaches on my part.


----------



## krod3003

Quote: 





jalo said:


> Peter, it is a real service to your customers if you can burn in the cable before shipping out it will save a lot of headaches on my part.


 
   
  x2 though I hope it doesn't increase the price


----------



## eclipes

that is actually a great idea, definitely eases my headaches as well but i dont think Peter is a strong believer in burn in.
  
  Quote: 





jalo said:


> Peter, it is a real service to your customers if you can burn in the cable before shipping out it will save a lot of headaches on my part.


 


  
   
  i really hope not, i still need to order that Black symbiote iem cable haha.
  
  Quote: 





krod3003 said:


> x2 though I hope it doesn't increase the price


----------



## scootermafia

Gotta spend $800 on an Audiodharma burn in box before I can do that...then build custom burn in adapters for the IEM cables...


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> i really hope not, i still need to order that Black symbiote iem cable haha.


 

 You going to use the cable for your Westone's? I have one for my SE535's, and im so very happy with it. I know you will be too when you get it


----------



## Jalo

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Gotta spend $800 on an Audiodharma burn in box before I can do that...then build custom burn in adapters for the IEM cables...


 

 Peter:
   
  I suggested this to Craig at whiplash also.  If you have a whole roll of cable let say 30, 40, or 50 feet, couldn't you just connect the beginning and the end of the roll and burn the whole roll at one time?  Then it will save a lot of time to do it individually by you or your customers.
   
  P.S. by the way, the balance Piccolino LCD2 is awesome, better than my ALO Chain Mail cable.  I know you may feel differently with your RS silver.  I am actually thinking I may want to see if I can borrow a RS UPOCC silver from you to see what the difference is    But you are the easiest cable guy to work with and thank for all your help.


----------



## eclipes

Yeah i want to use it for um3x. Why won't I be happy with it? you dont like the cable?
  
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> You going to use the cable for your Westone's? I have one for my SE535's, and im so very happy with it. I know you wont be when you get it


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> Yeah i want to use it for um3x. Why won't I be happy with it? you dont like the cable?


 

 Woops, i accidently confused myself. I love the cable, and its nice and bright and makes my SE535's sound very similar to taste to my Pioneer 1250 and JBL L100's. Nice and bright... they way i like it.


----------



## eclipes

Yeah i think the cable will match my um3x pretty well.
  
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> You going to use the cable for your Westone's? I have one for my SE535's, and im so very happy with it. I know you will be too when you get it


----------



## pigmode

If the HD800 works out for me I want go for a DHC cable, silver being my usual preference but that would be pending of course. Any comments on this application, with reference to cable models etc?


----------



## dallan

I went for the copper to cut the edge a bit myself.


----------



## pigmode

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Minh3184

Hi all,
   
  Until recently, I haven't had much time to listen to my LCD2s with DHC molecule cable. I am a satisfied customer =)
   
  Although I didn't A/B the DHC and stock cable, I posted a while back on another thread about how 'underwhelmed' I was with the LCD2+stock cable.
   
  Peter is right in that his cable subtly improves all aspects, allowing the music to become more 'open and realistic'. I want to listen to my music all the time now, which is probably the best compliment I can give. I look forward to dealing with Peter again in the future.
   
  I got a an RS Silver LOD and a mini-mini from Peter which I'm also happy with. My first interconnects of this type so I don't have anything to compare them with. Aesthetically pleasing though.
   
  Cheers


----------



## bingbangboom99

i dont know bout u guys. but i just placed an order for DHC'S MOLECULE cable for the hd650. i was going to buy moon audio's silver dragon, but the molecule cable looked to good to resist!!! its coming in the next few days!


----------



## Minh3184

Congrats


----------



## bingbangboom99

cheers mate! having sleepless nites just waiting for it. to make some strands of cables in to something so sexy. ohhhh my!


----------



## scootermafia

You're just going to have to wait while I enjoy my turkey.


----------



## JohnerH

Subscribed


----------



## brink

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> If the HD800 works out for me I want go for a DHC cable, silver being my usual preference but that would be pending of course. Any comments on this application, with reference to cable models etc?


 


  I got the Balanced Clone for my HD800s last summer and haven't regretted it for a day. In combination with tubes this make out a great system IMO.
   
  I received a couple of Single Stranded mini to mini interconnects from Peter about a month ago as well. Build quality on his cables is excellent. And they look good, too..


----------

